# TEXAS members?



## Djrolyat (Mar 12, 2011)

Denton, Texas here!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in Dallas....Carrollton to be specific.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

im from college station Texas originally.....in az now


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in North Houston


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

NW Houston, TX here.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Spring area?


----------



## DoobCruze (Sep 6, 2011)

Edinburg,Tx...Deep South!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

San Antonio, looking for knowledgable help.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gonna need help installing a universal intake.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Macman said:


> gonna need help installing a universal intake.


What kind of intake? I'm in Cypress. I can help you if you want to swing by my house. I have tools to get the job done.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> What kind of intake? I'm in Cypress. I can help you if you want to swing by my house. I have tools to get the job done.


its the one from the contest, it's not a cai, hemank says it's a universal filter?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, okay, cool. What does the intake look like. Is it just a drop in filter or does it replace the stock intake?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Oh, okay, cool. What does the intake look like. Is it just a drop in filter or does it replace the stock intake?


good questions, I wish I could answer them. I 'think' it might drop in, I really am a noob at that stuff. In the info I was given, I'm told my stock airbox will be removed, but that nothing electrical or sensor related will be touched, and that it will not void the car's warranty.
also:


> You directly attach the Filter after the mass flow air sensor, and mount a bracket for holding it in place.


wonder where I get such a bracket.

he also talks about making a simple enclosure with a hole and passing the intake tube through it to create a more efficient intake with this universal filter.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

BigSlim said:


> Spring area?


Im moving to spring tx this saturday. Going to UTI for a year. Woot!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Crewz said:


> What kind of intake? I'm in Cypress. I can help you if you want to swing by my house. I have tools to get the job done.


Man, you're far from me!!!!!
anyone a little closer? i just need knowledge, I'm told it takes very basic tools which I have, but I greatly appreciate your offer to help.


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

pntballer925 said:


> Im moving to spring tx this saturday. Going to UTI for a year. Woot!


Nice. I finished up there in May. Decent knowledge gained but def not worth what they charge. Or the headache with all the rules they have set. Only a year? You just taking the automotive part?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

BigSlim said:


> Nice. I finished up there in May. Decent knowledge gained but def not worth what they charge. Or the headache with all the rules they have set. Only a year? You just taking the automotive part?


Yeah im only taking the automotive part. I wouldlove to take the collision repair, but $$$$. What did you take?


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

Auto, diesel, industrial. When you graduate, they'll recommend you to work at walmart. Just a heads up, that's the "job placement" they provide.


----------



## USMC034L (Sep 23, 2011)

San Antonio, here! Cheers!


----------



## 0r30 (Sep 25, 2011)

NW Houston Here.


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

San Antonio Texas also


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

0r30 said:


> NW Houston Here.


Cool. Where abouts? I'm off of 290 and Barker Cypress.


----------



## CruzeTexas (Oct 17, 2011)

Deep South......McAllen.
but I do go up to Houston and Sa alot.


----------



## GMTunersofTexas (Jun 26, 2011)

Killeen Here


----------



## BigSlim (Jul 27, 2011)

I visit Killeen every couple of months. Army?


----------



## GMTunersofTexas (Jun 26, 2011)

yes i am but i also grew up in the area.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

im from amarillo


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

[h=2]Welcome to Grandsport Speedway[/h][h=2]*Houston's Road Racing Headquarters*[/h]
June 9   All GM's other than Vettes $100 for the day.


----------



## xprt5 (Jan 17, 2012)

SW Houston here (Sugar Land) Just bought my Cruze last Saturday so 3 days old and lovin it so far.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

What part of SA? What model/color cruze? I haven't seen many around.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Selling my cold air intake:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...air-intake-2011-cruze-1-4turbo.html#post69990


----------



## htown2200 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi folks, I just registered. My name is Mark. I found this site thru a Trifecta forum. I wanted to see if any Cruze owners were interested in attending an event I'm hosting. My car club and I are hosting a Galveston cruise on March 10th. We are cruising from Spring TX, passing thru Freeport and ending our day in Galveston for lunch. Do any of you guys meet up and hang out? I'm not here to spam lol, so just send me a PM if you are interested in attending.


----------



## kingkoopa (Feb 23, 2012)

Born in Austin, grew up in NE SA area... living in CA now though.


----------

